#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  pdms 11.6 with ***** ******* download 100% ok

## mojmoj61

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: pdms 11.6 with ***** ******* download 100% ok

----------


## miroko_1978

Hello,
Thanks for posting link.

Someone commented there is password protection on it.
But after downloading there is no pasword needed.

BTW. Do you know maybe anything about ***** for Bentley Autoplant v8i? There is post on this forum about that but no positive answer as for now...


regards
miroko

----------


## danish

Hi mojmoj61 and miroko_1978,

After *****, which one I click for running pdms? it ask project name, usrername, password, mdb, module ect.

Waiting for your answer.

Thanks

Danish

----------


## mojmoj61

Hi danish,
you can use this,

Project: SAM
Username: SAMPLE
Password: SAMPLE
MDB: SAMPLE
Module: Design [ ] read only (unchecked)
Load From: Macro Files

note that Caps Lock must be on.

----------


## danish

Hi mojmoj61, Thank you very much, I appreciate it.

danish

----------


## MATabish2

Hi mojmoj61,
Thank U Very Much,
I appreciate it.

----------


## prossly

You can use these vaues for PDMS,

project:     SAM
Username:  SYSTEM
Password:  XXXXXX
MDB:        SAMPLE
Module:     Design
Load from: Macro Files

*Notes* 
1- That Caps Lock must be on for all PDMS commands.
2- This SAM module is just " Sample " for training.

*Mohamed Mostafa
Piping Design Engineer*

----------


## farcebookhenry

> You can use these vaues for PDMS,
> 
> project:     SAM
> Username:  SYSTEM
> Password:  XXXXXX
> MDB:        SAMPLE
> Module:     Design
> Load from: Macro Files
> 
> ...



Please help!
1.	I unzipped the iso files & then installed Aveva to C:\AVEVA\Pdms11.6
2.	I copied CRA and pdms116.crk to C:\AVEVA\Pdms11.6
3.	I ran the CRA in dos, no problems
4.	Now when I run the program, it exits as soon as it opens
Have I done something wrong?

----------


## mkhurram79

Yes links is working and software is ok.
I have checked.
Members can download from ******* file with confidence.

----------


## alwaw911

> Please help!
> 1.	I unzipped the iso files & then installed Aveva to C:\AVEVA\Pdms11.6
> 2.	I copied CRA and pdms116.crk to C:\AVEVA\Pdms11.6
> 3.	I ran the CRA in dos, no problems
> 4.	Now when I run the program, it exits as soon as it opens
> Have I done something wrong?



SAME here!!  :Frown: ...i don't know how you guys can run it properly ?, the DL is ok the ----- too no pb about that but i CANNOT run pdms at all
and never get the start Screen mentioned to input project username etc...???...so i'm asking
1)did you "just" used the ----- provided (NoFlexLM) or have u a valid License file?
2)or did you install it on a PREVIOUS pdms installation ?
3)and did you configure it ALL-by-yourself or have it done by an Administrator at your office ??

I guess pdms needs a proper License file somehow...no?/
Regards.

----------


## msmmd2000

Please, does this version work on windows 7 ?
and if not, how can i run it on it

----------


## abyssolanrewaju

Similar here.I installed d pdms and d ----- but it fails to start.Where can I download a working version

----------


## abyssolanrewaju

> Hi mojmoj61 and miroko_1978,
> After -----, which one I click for running pdms? it ask project name, usrername, password, mdb, module ect.
> Waiting for your answer.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Danish



 pls what site can i download a working pdms?See More: pdms 11.6 with ***** ******* download 100% ok

----------


## mojmoj61

hello 
abyssolanrewaju
you must run it in 32bit system

----------


## abyssolanrewaju

> hello 
> abyssolanrewaju
> you must run it in 32bit system



thanks.But where can I download it from?

----------


## fathyato

Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## devildare013

provide link

----------


## gsplanji

pdms video training
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## allynbert

Hello Everyone,

Anyone who has cable tray PDMS video tutorial?..please upload or share.

Thank you

----------


## onlykarnan

Hi Friends ,

Can I get PDMS software download Link.

onlykanran@gmail.com

Karnan s

----------


## mdshafi.mech

how to download this thread?

----------


## jimiitluhar

where are the links??

----------


## gsabari

pls provide the link

----------


## rigofernandez

hello there, any one there having link for this pdms 11.6

----------


## RSM123

Hi 



Would Someone have the project with custom and specification for pdms 11.6?

thanksSee More: pdms 11.6 with ***** ******* download 100% ok

----------


## sivakanthbojja

following are links for pdms and ceaser softwares

aveva pdms 12.1sp2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

aveva pdms 12.1sp4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

aveva pdms 11.6
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

caesar -5.1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RSM123

hi

thank you for links.

I need PDMS 12 portable. Do you have?

thks

----------


## ezzat_70

Hi Guys
iam trying to download the PDMS with no luck iam redirected to wheretowatch website
any help will be appreciated

----------

